# Montana Van sticky gas pedal



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I was driving on a rural road and was going to pass a 5 ton truck!
I pressed the gas pedal to the floor and successfully passed!
When I took my foot off the gas pedal, it remained stuck in the full throttle position.
I had to slip my toe under the pedal and pull it back manually.
A scary experience!

In light of the Toyota recalls, has there been any recalls with GM vans. Mine is a 2009 model, purchased in October of 2009. (new)


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

09??? take it back to them. it's under warranty. that sort of thing is too dangerous to mess around


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Absolutely, what he said.

DM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

cowboy dan said:


> 09??? take it back to them. it's under warranty. that sort of thing is too dangerous to mess around


 Been there, done that! Problem is resolved.

Pedal was interfered with by a 3rd party floor mat! :huh:


----------

